# Ultrasound and no baby? Please read! UPDATE #2 Bad News!



## thundersweet

I am what I think to be a little over 7 weeks pregnant. Positive pregnancy tests. Friday, I had a little brown spotting and it still continues. Today I had some bright red so I called the advice nurse and they told me to come in. They did an ultrasound and she said she sees nothing. It could be that I am too early? Or possibly an ectopic pregnancy? What? I am so confused. I do not think my dates are off. She sent me for blood work and also scheduled me for a real (the good machines) ultrasound at another location tomorrow. Has anyone gone through this and still had a good outcome?


----------



## egoldber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I am what I think to be a little over 7 weeks pregnant. Positive pregnancy tests. Friday, I had a little brown spotting and it still continues. Today I had some bright red so I called the advice nurse and they told me to come in. They did an ultrasound and she said she sees nothing. It could be that I am too early? Or possibly an ectopic pregnancy? What? I am so confused. I do not think my dates are off. She sent me for blood work and also scheduled me for a real (the good machines) ultrasound at another location tomorrow. Has anyone gone through this and still had a good outcome?

I had this happen once. In my situation, the sac was empty because the baby never developed. They want to check to make sure that either a) the baby is fine and their machine was not sensitive enough, b) verify that the baby did not develop or c) the pregnancy is not in the uterus which can be very serious.

Did they do a vaginal ultrasound on an abdominal ultrasound? At 7 weeks, a vaginal ultrasound will give a much better picture of the uterus and baby.








I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## thundersweet

Thank you for answering! They did both. I did hear her in her office telling the other person on the line she strongly suspected an ectopic pregnancy. Even though I had no symptoms yet. Thats not what she told me. She said she did not think it was one. I am so confused. I keep trying to make my dates be off but I just can't. It's hard waiting. Even tomorrow they will not tell me anything right away. With my dd, the MW could not find the baby and they had to go get a doctor to come look. She found it right away. I can only hope that is the situation. I am very emotional right now.


----------



## Rowan Tree

to you. This is what I found:

" Question:
I am pregnant for 6 weeks and 5 days, I turned up for a scan today but I was told they could not see the fetus. They say this could be due to my irregular menstruation, and ask me to return for another scan next week. What does that mean ? I am quite worried.

Answer:
Usually we should be able to see the fetal heart beat quite clearly by about 6 and a half weeks, particularly in a vaginal scan. By 6 1/2 weeks we mean 6 1/2 weeks from the last menstrual period (LMP), and not 6 1/2 weeks from the day of conception ( which is of course around the day of ovulation ). In a woman with irregular and slightly longish cycles (say, 35 days verses a usual 28 days), the day of ovulation would actually be postponed to 1 week on top of the 14 days in the usual case, that is, she ovulates on Day 21."

Also, did you have a very full bladder so they could see everything clearly?


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## egoldber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meggie*
:Also, did you have a very full bladder so they could see everything clearly?

Actually a full bladder is only required for an early abdominal scan, not for a vaginal scan.


----------



## valmc

I am having same issue. I am six weeks and 5 days and today they didn't see any sac. I had light bleeding Friday and Saturday but nothing major, no major clots or anything passing. No cramps. I am so confused as well. My HGC level today is 650 so the only thing that could answer if I miscarried would be to check my levels in two days. I don't feel pg anymore and have it in my head that I misscarried so I know what you are feeling. They did an ultrasound of my uterus as well as vaginally so it's scary they didn't find anything. Let's just say if my levels go up it will be a mircale because I have prepared myself for the worst. Everyone says I would be cramping and bleeding like crazy but some how I didn't have that and I don't feel optomistic. Dr. says maybe I am underdeveloped but it's hard to know until Wed. Make sure you do the blood test once than two days later and that should give you definite peace of mind if you are still pg and if your hormone levels are rising. Good luck.


----------



## thundersweet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valmc*
I am having same issue. I am six weeks and 5 days and today they didn't see any sac. I had light bleeding Friday and Saturday but nothing major, no major clots or anything passing. No cramps. I am so confused as well. My HGC level today is 650 so the only thing that could answer if I miscarried would be to check my levels in two days. I don't feel pg anymore and have it in my head that I misscarried so I know what you are feeling. They did an ultrasound of my uterus as well as vaginally so it's scary they didn't find anything. Let's just say if my levels go up it will be a mircale because I have prepared myself for the worst. Everyone says I would be cramping and bleeding like crazy but some how I didn't have that and I don't feel optomistic. Dr. says maybe I am underdeveloped but it's hard to know until Wed. Make sure you do the blood test once than two days later and that should give you definite peace of mind if you are still pg and if your hormone levels are rising. Good luck.

Your story is so similar to mine. I am supposed to go do a second blood test wednesday as well. I am so scared.

Thanks for the prayers and hugs from everyone. It means so much to hear them. It makes me cry actually. But in a good way! Dh is trying to be supportive but he just does not understand what I am going through.


----------



## pianojazzgirl

When I had my miscarriage they sent me for a vaginal ultrasound to rule out an ectopic pg (because during the exam the dr felt that my cervix was closed but I was bleeding). Apparently the ultrasound tech didn't find anything at all in my uterus or elsewhere. But then later I did end up having a miscarriage and passed the fetus. I'm not telling you this for you to abandon hope, but rather to point out that although the fetus was still in my uterus for some reason the vag ultrasound missed it. I really hope it is the same in your case (only with a healthy fetus developing normally). Good luck mama.


----------



## thundersweet

I went to have another ultrasound this am. She poked around for a while and took lots od pictures. She then came back and said the doctor wanted to review them and to wait for a bit. Later they said I could go and my doc would call me. Well, she did. She said they did not see anything in the uterus. They did see a mass about 1 inch in size over on mt left. She wants me to come in this afternoon to take another look and to also give me instructions on what I need to look for in case this is a tubal pregnancy. My hormones came back from yesterday and they were at 2000. She said that was consistant for anything from 1 week to 5 weeks. I should be almost 8 weeks if my dates are right. She said we would not know anything until I get the results from my blood test tomorrow. If it doubles, we are looking at an early pregnancy. If it does not or goes down, then that would not be good.

Looking back, around April 8th, the day my period was to start I had brown spotting for 3 days. On the 12th I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive but took a while. If the April 8th was implantation bleeding, how far along would I be?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hayes

With this pregnancy, i ovulated VERY late. Somehow, I got a positive pregnancy test on the day afte rI conceived. It was obviously a flawed test, but 3 ultrasounds have confirmed that my due date was 2 weeks off. I had my first utlrasound at 5 weeks, thinking I was 7. It was scary. I am now 15 weeks and things seem to be going well. I hope things work out fo ryou.


----------



## egoldber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
Looking back, around April 8th, the day my period was to start I had brown spotting for 3 days. On the 12th I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive but took a while. If the April 8th was implantation bleeding, how far along would I be?

Well, implantation TENDS to happen at around 9 DPO. So if April 8 was 9DPO, putting O on 3/30, then that would make you 4W5D after O, or 6W5D by the traditional LMP counting method. At that point you would expect to see a fetus and a heartbeat.

On average, HCG levels hit 2000 during the 5th week of pregnancy (by LMP) or 3rd week of pregnancy after O.

I'm sorry. Your OB should be explaining this to you. I'm sorry and hope that your HCG levels look beautiful on Wednesday.


----------



## BCmamaof6

Mama...I've had that happen & gone on to have a perfectly normal baby. (it was just too early to see the baby when I went in the first time)

I also had it happen in December (if you do a search you should find my thread about the whole ordeal) I ended up having surgery for "an ectopic pregnancy".
But the rt "mass" they saw turned out to be a badly damaged tube (from a prev. ectopic 12 years prior) that had twisted & imbedded itself into surrounding tissues causing inflamation...it did not contain an embryo as pathology confirmed after removing the tube.
The baby that I was pregnant with was a uterine pregnancy that prob stopped developing (possibly blighted ovum?). I was about 7 weeks (by my dates) at the time. I mourned that baby terribly (we had tried to conceive for 2 years) but was shocked (and thrilled) when I conceived (without 'trying'!) 4 weeks later.

(My HCG levels with the baby I lost in Dec were never higher than 320)
Your HCG levels sound good. And a "mass" can also just be a normal corpus luteum cyst that appears strange on a U/S. There's only so much they can tell from a U/S, KWIM? If you were having an ectopic- I would expect that you would be having one-sided pain. The pain I had with my ectopic (in '93) got worse & worse with light bleeding (but I had an idiot doc who didn't listen to me) & I ended up being rushed to the hosp. bleeding to death & in agony (for some reason the idiot surgeon who pref. the surgery _left the ruptured tube_ after "repairing it" which is what caused me YEARS of pain & problems & ultimately infertility)

Not that I want to scare you mama...but if you get sudden, sharp, one-sided pain go IMMEDIATELY to the hospital...it could be the tube rupturing & you can actually die from it. (Please don't ignore any symptoms)

I really hope that it was just to early for them to see a healthy, normal baby & that you will be able to report back here in a few days that everything is fine. I will pray for you & your baby & send positive energy to you both.


----------



## thundersweet

I would think if I had an ectopic pregnancy I would have symptoms by now. By my dates, assuming my last period was March 8th, I would be nearly 8 weeks. How long does it take for this thing to cause enough pain?

I say my period started on March 8th. I always have a few days of brown spotting before it turns red. Does my period start with any blood or is it with red blood she be counted at the first day? Not that it matters but just curious.

I am on pins and needles waiting to hear or feel something. This may be TMI but I do remember when me and dh had sex (which is not often because of kids in the bed and his schedule lol) that he asked me if he needed to wear a condom. I said I did not think so. I was past that egg white mucos stage where you are supposably fertile and I was sure I was past that time frame of getting pregnant.

I guess I will have to wait and see. I think I have cried more these last two days than the whole year. People in the family keep calling and leaving messages congratulating me on the baby.


----------



## BCmamaof6

Oh mama!








I agree that you _should_ have symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy by now (they usually rupture at 7 weeks...although they can progress further...by 7 weeks it should be causing pain).
I am so sorry that you are going through this. It's horrible being in that not-knowing stage.

IMHO your period starts the first day of any blood.
When was _the day_ that you & DH were intimate? From that count back 14 days & then count to where you are now. (so if _the day_ was March 28...count back to the 14th as day one...then add weeks to where we are now...and that should give you an estimated gestational age.) For the first year or so after my period returns with each baby I have irregular cycles...with some of my babies I've conceived them on day 38 or 42 or something, KWIM? You can't go by the 28 day rule if you have irregular or long (or short) cycles. With one baby I had ovulated late in my cycle (around the time I 'should have' gotten a period if I had 28 day cycles) so by my LMP day I 'should' have been 7 weeks when I went for an ultrasound & they saw nothing. (but I was really only 5 weeks because I'd OVd late) When I went back 2 weeks later (at LMP 9 weeks) they saw a 7 week old fetus.
It sounds very likely like that is what may have happened in your case. Don't give up hope mama! Hang in there.


----------



## thundersweet

I am not sure of the date. I wish I could remember. I just remember thinking it was way too late to get pregnant. I can only hope things are going in the right direction. I feel in my heart though that things are not right.
















I will update after I see the doc in a few hours. I am kust so emotional right now. I feel as though I can burst into tears at nothing.

Thanks so much for all of your answers and prayers. It means so much!


----------



## egoldber

If you're really 8 weeks, and you probably are, an ectopic would have typically had symptoms by now if it were in a tube. The thing is an ectopic is not always in the tube, thats why they are being cautious. An ectopic just means a pregnancy NOT in the uterus.

When you are treated for infertility, they count the first day of red flow as CD1. But I don't know what they say if you have several days of brown spotting first.


----------



## Rowan Tree

Is it possible that the brown spotting was actually a period? And the test was just a false positive and you're really JUST pregnant? I'm praying for you!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Remember to that O day can and does change due to stress and other factors so even if ur last af was the 8th u may have Oed much later than u are thinking. In general terms most HPT will show a + the soonest after implant 5-6 days so if u figure it that way then u could only be 4-5 weeks and usually the baby is to tiny to see even the sac to small unles the u/s equiptment is top of the line. Good luck

For vag u/s here u have to have a full bladder and it was not fun. They did mine in the ER and had to insert a cath to fill me up. I will never do that again.


----------



## thundersweet

I am back!! I cannot even begin to tell you how relieved i feel at this moment. Here is what happened. I went to the office and the lady that nurse was so sweet. She was the one who helped my a few days ago. She sounded very down and wondered if I was ok. So the mw who did the first ultrasound and discivered this came in and started telling me about the ectopic pregnancy and what I needed to look for and this and that. She said her STRONG feeling was it was not an ectopic since I was having no pain but actually a pregnancy in trouble. I asked her if she meant a miscarraige and she said yes. Here I am wanting to burst into tears. My eyes were swelling and my chin was quivering and I was holding it back. So, the doctor comes in and said he wanted to look for himself and that it was not because he did not trust the others it was because he wanted to be very thorough. He went on to tell me they were not exactly sure what was going on with me so he felt it was better to have more eyes on me. So, he looks with the vaginal wand ultrasound and looks at the mass they found earlier and says something about it looking like a fibroid which I have already.

and then...he said take a picture of that right there. He turned the screen so I could see and said look at that. There was a small round circle in the uterus where it should be.














He said he felt very good about it and it was consistant with a 4-5 week pregnancy which is also consistant with my 2092 hcg reading. He said he just happened to be in the right angle to see it. His thought is I ovulated much later than I thought. I kept saying, "i am pretty sure of my dates" and he said "you may be sure of your dates but you may have ovulated very late. This is consistant with early pregnancy."

You may be wondering why 2 other people missed it. I am too. He mumbled something about where or how my uterus was positioned and then bingo, he found it. This happened with my dd. The mw said she could see no baby and then had a doctor look and he fouind it. It must besomething about my body that my pregnancies like to hide. I am just so relieved. I guess I should wait until I get the second set of bloodwork results back on Thursday morning to get really happy but at this time I am happy for a relief from the incredible pain and loss I was feeling earlier. Thank you all for being here and supporting me. I could not wait to get home and let you know.


----------



## Rowan Tree

I've been thinking of you all day!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanEarthMom

Great news!!


----------



## egoldber

Happy, happy news!!!!!


----------



## 5thAttempt

This is such a great story!


----------



## valmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I went to have another ultrasound this am. She poked around for a while and took lots od pictures. She then came back and said the doctor wanted to review them and to wait for a bit. Later they said I could go and my doc would call me. Well, she did. She said they did not see anything in the uterus. They did see a mass about 1 inch in size over on mt left. She wants me to come in this afternoon to take another look and to also give me instructions on what I need to look for in case this is a tubal pregnancy. My hormones came back from yesterday and they were at 2000. She said that was consistant for anything from 1 week to 5 weeks. I should be almost 8 weeks if my dates are right. She said we would not know anything until I get the results from my blood test tomorrow. If it doubles, we are looking at an early pregnancy. If it does not or goes down, then that would not be good.

Looking back, around April 8th, the day my period was to start I had brown spotting for 3 days. On the 12th I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive but took a while. If the April 8th was implantation bleeding, how far along would I be?

Thanks!!!

I hope it all works out for you. My levels were way lower today than yours I only went from a 672 to a 950 or something so it doesn't look good to me but yours seems to be normal. Good luck.


----------



## valmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I would think if I had an ectopic pregnancy I would have symptoms by now. By my dates, assuming my last period was March 8th, I would be nearly 8 weeks. How long does it take for this thing to cause enough pain?

I say my period started on March 8th. I always have a few days of brown spotting before it turns red. Does my period start with any blood or is it with red blood she be counted at the first day? Not that it matters but just curious.

I am on pins and needles waiting to hear or feel something. This may be TMI but I do remember when me and dh had sex (which is not often because of kids in the bed and his schedule lol) that he asked me if he needed to wear a condom. I said I did not think so. I was past that egg white mucos stage where you are supposably fertile and I was sure I was past that time frame of getting pregnant.

I guess I will have to wait and see. I think I have cried more these last two days than the whole year. People in the family keep calling and leaving messages congratulating me on the baby.

Girl I know what you are feeling, we are so in the same boat. My LMP was March 15th. Man it's the same situation but your HCG levels are way higher than mine. Yea everyone keeps emailing and calling and I don't know what to say. I don't want to say anything until I know for sure. Keep strong, this website has helped me alot.


----------



## valmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I am back!! I cannot even begin to tell you how relieved i feel at this moment. Here is what happened. I went to the office and the lady that nurse was so sweet. She was the one who helped my a few days ago. She sounded very down and wondered if I was ok. So the mw who did the first ultrasound and discivered this came in and started telling me about the ectopic pregnancy and what I needed to look for and this and that. She said her STRONG feeling was it was not an ectopic since I was having no pain but actually a pregnancy in trouble. I asked her if she meant a miscarraige and she said yes. Here I am wanting to burst into tears. My eyes were swelling and my chin was quivering and I was holding it back. So, the doctor comes in and said he wanted to look for himself and that it was not because he did not trust the others it was because he wanted to be very thorough. He went on to tell me they were not exactly sure what was going on with me so he felt it was better to have more eyes on me. So, he looks with the vaginal wand ultrasound and looks at the mass they found earlier and says something about it looking like a fibroid which I have already.

and then...he said take a picture of that right there. He turned the screen so I could see and said look at that. There was a small round circle in the uterus where it should be.














He said he felt very good about it and it was consistant with a 4-5 week pregnancy which is also consistant with my 2092 hcg reading. He said he just happened to be in the right angle to see it. His thought is I ovulated much later than I thought. I kept saying, "i am pretty sure of my dates" and he said "you may be sure of your dates but you may have ovulated very late. This is consistant with early pregnancy."

You may be wondering why 2 other people missed it. I am too. He mumbled something about where or how my uterus was positioned and then bingo, he found it. This happened with my dd. The mw said she could see no baby and then had a doctor look and he fouind it. It must besomething about my body that my pregnancies like to hide. I am just so relieved. I guess I should wait until I get the second set of bloodwork results back on Thursday morning to get really happy but at this time I am happy for a relief from the incredible pain and loss I was feeling earlier. Thank you all for being here and supporting me. I could not wait to get home and let you know.









Hooray for you, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

Oh WoW!! What a relief for you. Big







.

on a little side note-- has anyone ever suggested to you that you may have a tipped/tilted uterus? it is incredibly common and can make finding our new little babes very, very difficult in the beginning

I hope all goes healthily and smoothly for you from here on out


----------



## Breathless Wonder

I'm so happy for you!

A healthy, easy pregnancy to you!


----------



## isaiahsmommy05

I"m very happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## thundersweet

I am sad to say that my doctor called this morning and said my numbers dropped. They went down by 100. She feels this will result in a miscarraige.


----------



## egoldber

Wow, I'm sorry for all you are going through.







When will they do another ultrasound?


----------



## chubbycheeks

Thinking of you . . .


----------



## 5thAttempt

I am sorry too.


----------



## thundersweet

I dont think I will have one. She said to come in tomorrow to do another blood test to be sure they are really dropping. I asked her if she had ever seen the numbers turn around and she said she had but in my case she did not think so. I called my mom and had her go get some heavy pads for what is coming. When I saw her pulling in I cried. I have been crying like a baby all day but that really got to me. For now, I am just waiting. I should be almsot 8 weeks and the sac is only measuring around 5 weeks. I would think this would have already happened. I wish to just get over with it.


----------



## makawee

aww sweetie i am so sorry. hugs (and tight ones too) for you mama


----------



## chrissy

i'm so very sorry sandy.


----------



## Bella'smamma

you are in my thoughts and prayers mama


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt




----------



## valmc

How did this turn out? Haven't been online in sometime but curious if you are ok?


----------



## deleonangela

I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant according to my LMP. I am bleeding with clots in it. I went to the ER yesterday and they said they could not see anything. My HCG level was only 26, but I am reading as a positive pregnancy test (6 different times). They are not sure what is going on, but I have to go tomorrow for another Ultrasound and HCG level.

However, with my first and second pregnancy I bleed and clotted as well. With both of my daughters they could not find the baby at first either. With the first she wasn't present until 7 weeks ( on ultrasound) and my other one was 8 weeks (on ultrasound). I kept bleeding throughout my pregnancy with the both of them. I carried both of my pregnancy until 39 weeks and 5 days.

I don't know if I should worry or should I just keep going with the flow. I am always concerned when this happens. I start freaking out and not sure if I should worry.

If any one has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
A concerned mom


----------



## amyw4125

This is the first time I have been pregnant and I am (was) very exciting. Today I have my first ultrasound and they didn't not see a baby. They see the sac which measured at 6 1/2 weeks but nothing in it. I'm truely heart broken right now. They want me to come in tomorrow for some blood work to check my hormonal level and then on the 29th they want me to come in for another ultrasound. I really hope that I'm just having an early pregnancy and everything is ok. My boyfriend and I were really excited about this. I came home after the appt and just rested all day and took a nap. I woke up super sad. I figured I would hop on the net to research this. Looks like I'm not the only one that this has happened to. I really just hope that my baby is ok and she/he is very sneaky and hiding from us. If anyone has any advice please let me know I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Cuddlebaby

hugs to the both of you new members. keep us updated







hope the news is good.


----------

